# Doesn't get any worse than this.



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...n-new-post-at-US-Fish--Wildlife-Services.html

No offense to the accountants here, I love mine, but I would never tap a math guy(not even a good one) with ZERO biology background to head a leadership position involving the biological management of wildlife. Sheehan is an accountant, he has ZERO biological background. The Utah legislature had to change the rules so people like him could even head the DWR, it use to require someone with actual biological bona fidas to be the director. You can give me all the management metaphors you want, there is NO substitute for people that have an actual understanding of the subject matter they are managing. People that have actually come up through the ranks, and have earned their stripes. The whole, they are managing qualified people, and those qualified people will guide the decision making process argument is complete and utter BS. If that is the case, then we should have no problem with the head of PETA being put in this same position when Pelosi gets elected president. This is just more bad precedent, that will play out poorly for hunters and wildlife. Sheehan is just temporary, I can only imagine how bad his successor will be.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

"Under his leadership, the state's mule deer population has increased by more than 100,000 animals."

So now that our 'Jesus of muleys' is gone, I would assume their numbers will be back in the toilet before too long


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I keep hearing this narrative being pushed about how great the management in Utah is. And how Utah has supposedly increased their wildlife numbers. "hasn't been this good in 20 years". 

"The deer have increased by 100,000" Yet 7 years ago we were told there would be an increase to 400,000 by 2014. This is entirely possible, if you have a clue about evidence based, real world results, biological management, rather than media accounting.

The proof is in the pudding, tag numbers tell the real story. When we see wholesale increases in tags, then these clowns can make such claims. Until such a time, reality is still reality, and that reality has been reduced tags and reduced wildlife, fancy accounting or not. 

My favorite: "Highest buck to doe ratios in 20 years". Well then, show me tag levels of 20 years ago. It is nothing but smoke and mirrors, bait and switch. If we had more wildlife, we would have more tags, we would have less point creep, etc. etc. 

Show me the tags! Show me the real world proof of these supposed successes. The only "on paper" successes that count, are the ones that can be notched in the fall. And in the midst of all this "successful management" those have remained in decline.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

More deer and less tags=happy trophy hunters. Not sure if you noticed, but they seem to wield all the power and they always seem to get tags somehow?-------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm a "glass half full" guy, but I find myself relieved that it wasn't Mike Noel who got picked. (We keep hearing he will get a Trump appointment). Of course, then it would get rid of him for a while. -Ov-


As for Sheehans glowing praise in the D-news article, I'm not so sure. Here are a few points I will remember of Sheehans leadership tenure.

1. He presided over the two most questionable actions of DWR leadership in my lifetime. The Expo tag renewal fiasco and the Nebo poached ram case both painted the leadership and the entire division in a very negative light. Maybe Joe six pack doesn't care about those things but from my observations, those events leave a significant trust gap between the DWR and the people they serve. 

2. Regarding fisheries, his tenure has seen the current management of Scofield become a blight and embarrassment on an otherwise good historical management record. 

We also have seen an increased tendency to submit to the wishes of local politicians in fisheries decisions, even when the science and experience would suggest otherwise. (See LMB being planted in Minersville) We shall see what the long term effects of this are. 

3. As for the accolades regarding deer, he can thank the ideal weather and conditions we have had for the past 5 years. Does his successor get bashed when the inevitable truly hard winter thins the herd statewide? As for buck/doe ratios, option 2 was enacted under Karpowitz, so I don't see how he gets credit for even that.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll take the bait on this one...
what is the role of an administrator/political appointee? most often it is to secure and provide the necessary resources and direction to accomplish the mission/vision of the organization. this is a role that is distinctly different than what line staff do - the biology or whatever is done in any particular organization. I know and get the notion that a person who works their way up from the inside has great talents and abilities, skills and knowledge... but there is this little peter principle thing as well, promoted to well above and into an area where previous training and knowledge has less applicability. management and administration are very different that application.
this is why CEO's from very different fields can be very successful in taking over top spots in corporations very different than their previous ones (they can also spectacularly fail) but they have the skill set in administration... ;doing the things that facilitate success in the organization... not making the car but making sure the organization runs smoothly with all the attendant issues...
I don't know anything about the individual in question nor much about the organization in which he will serve but the fact that he is not a "this or that" may not preclude him from being effective in the position if he has the required administration skill set.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> the fact that he is not a "this or that" may not preclude him from being effective in the position if he has the required administration skill set.


It's a brand new, made-up position :grin::mrgreen:

Hard to mess that up, no precedent set. "He is the best we have ever had in this role."

$$$


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

or the worst...


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

More critters, navigated politics, good leadership of DWR. A hugely amazing candidate who will do a covfefe job.

I think someone is jealous they didn't get consideration!


----------

